# Toe Covers vs. Shoe Covers



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

My feet are getting cold on my rides. I am thinking of getting either toe covers or shoe covers. Do you guys have any experience with either? Are the booties too warm for So Cal temperatures?


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

I feel the same as you bro, I got this one on ebay, looks like a good price, if this won't help then I will buy me a shoe cover. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=280053449525&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## KaizFJ (Jul 11, 2006)

I live in Socal and have the voler aero shoe covers. They work great for stopping the wind from getting in the mesh vents on my shoes. They don't warm your feet up, however. To answer your question, shoe covers aren't too hot for socal.


----------



## Fender (Feb 26, 2002)

I typically ride with wool socks such as those by Sockguy (a SoCal based company) and toe covers also from SockGuy. They seem to keep me plenty warm during my 6am rides.


----------



## Bianchiguy (Sep 8, 2005)

Living up in the Monterey Bay area, on my commutes, the toe covers are good to around the low 50's. Anything lower and I always switch to the PI AmFib covers. This morning coming in, when I dropped into this small valley, the temp was somewhere in the upper
20's. My feet were still nice and warm. I also put on a pair of Wooley Boolies. I think this cold snap is begining to break down.


----------



## sbrsport (Dec 26, 2005)

If you are in SoCal, toe covers are usually enough. I only go for the shoe covers when it is raining, or if it is very early and the temps are 35-45 range.


----------

